# 6-pack "near coastal" definition



## fordo (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm thinking of applying for a 6-pack license but I can't find a clear definition of "near coastal" experience. Does the Chesapeake or LIS count or only offshore in the "real" ocean? Although I have a lot of experience on the Sound, NY Harbor and the Chesapeake I only have about a week of offshore experience. Can I get an inland license and then possibly get an upgrade, or do I have to go through the whole process again?


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

The inland boundary line generally runs along the most offshore points in an area. For a place like Maine, this means almost everything is inland but as you get further south, more stuff becomes offshore. Unfortunately, I have never looked at where the inland line runs in your area.

Whenever you upgrade a license, you do not need to retest unless you are going for a larger license. You can upgrade from inland to near coastal simply by submitting time.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I think Near Coastal for licensing purposes, is out to 200 miles. I would think LIS would suffice.

Bear in mind that the boat itself may not be permitted to go more than 20 miles offshore, before SOLAS regs require more lifesaving equipment than most 6-packs carry, like life rafts or life floats, not just lifejackets.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Specify your experience with a notation if necessary. It is not your responsibility to interpret the requirement to those that evaluate your experience; it's only your requirement to fully disclose your experience.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

The answer is seaward of the line of demarcation. Long Island sound, NY Harbor and the Chesapeake don't count. If you sailed to Block Island that counts.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

The sea service form does ask where you sailed and how far off shore. Off shore is seaward of the line of demarcation.

http://www.qualitymaritime.info/CG_Forms/cg719s_Small%20Vessel%20Experience%20Form.pdf


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Fordo,

Ok...so for the purposes of licensing there is a difference between the line of demarcation...or what we might call Colregs. And the boundary line.

The Colregs line is where the inland rules end and where international rules apply.

The " Boundary line " is a different line see attached

link.Grossetti License Consulting

If you sail out of Long Island sound to go to Block island you will cross colregs, but not the boundary line.

A Near Coastal Endorsement to a OUPV license requires 90 days of service beyond the " Boundary line" served any time...(uninspected vessels)

In addition to the other license requirements..you need a total of 360 days service...(1 year)
90 of those days must have recency...( last 3 years)

http://www.uscg.mil/nmc/cfr/10.467pdf.pdf

License requirements

So to answer your question, none of the waters you mention count as beyond the boundary line but you can still obtain an OUPV inland and then upgrade when you are able to document near coastal time. You can also upgrade to Master Inland, get a towing endorsement, and a sail endorsement, and a Near Coastal Endorsement to a Masters License.

Tonnage is another discussion.

Hope this helps.


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

nolatom said:


> I think Near Coastal for licensing purposes, is out to 200 miles. I would think LIS would suffice.


This has to do with where you license is valid. In order to get a near coastal license, you need a certain number of offshore days depending on the license. To get these days, you just need to cross the boundary line at some point.

Unfortunately, the line is not terribly consistent with how far offshore it is so a person who can only get an inland license in some places might have a license that is useless in other places where they still possess the skills to operate a vessel safely.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

An OUPV " near coastal " license ( unless it is limited) allows you to take 6 passengers for hire up to 100 miles offshore (beyond the boundary line)


----------



## fordo (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the information... Very helpful


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I just had my OUPV Near Coastal kicked back, because I could not document 90 days outside the COLREGS demarcation line. 

I keep my boat in Narragansett Bay, and have sailed extensively through Narragansett Bay, Boston Harbor, all of Buzzard's Bay, and have operated vessels throughout Pine Island Sound and Estero Bay in FL. All of these areas are considered INLAND. Cape Cod Bay, Plymouth Bay, and even Westport Harbor* however, are considered outside the COLREGS DEMARCATION LINE, and would count as Near Coastal.

I understand that I can simply re-submit the fee, and document additional time outside the line, and I'll be good for the Near coastal license. I guess that I will need to spend a couple of weeks in Westport this summer. 

*(The COLREGS demarcation line for Buzzard's Bay runs from Gooseberry to the SW corner of Cuttyhunk)


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Eherlihy,

I would double check that.

I believe Cape Cod bay and Plymouth bay are inside the " Boundary" line. and thus " Inland"

According the the CFR , eCFR - Code of Federal Regulations

The boundary line goes from Cape Ann "2" to Boston "B" to Race point " RP" light off provincetown. Then offshore to Chatham. That would make everything shoreward of that line " Inland"

The boundary line and colregs are 2 different lines.

U.S. Boundary Line

the CG uses the boundary line for calculating " near coastal" time.

If you look at the form... 719s Small Vessel Sea Service Form it asks for time inside and outside the boundary line as delineated by CFR part 7

http://www.uscg.mil/forms/cg/cg_719s.pdf

I'd just hate to see you document alot of time, that won't be counted. Check, though..things are always changing.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Tempest said:


> Eherlihy,
> 
> I would double check that.
> 
> ...


You are right! - I ass-u-med that the line defined in 46 CFR Part 7 was the COLREGS demarcation line. Thank you for the link to the correct definition. (I would have thought that _this_ would have been covered in either ASA or the SeaSchool Captain course.)

Plymouth bay, Cape Cod bay, and Westport, MA will NOT fulfill this requirement. However, the Outer Cape (Eastern Shore of Cape Cod) will. I guess that a trip to Chatham Harbor is in order.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

For the benefit of others:


> *§ 7.1 General purpose of boundary lines.*
> 
> The lines in this part delineate the application of the following U.S. statutes: 33 U.S.C. 152 relating to the length of towing hawsers; 33 U.S.C. 1201 et seq., the Vessel Bridge-to-Bridge Radiotelephone Act; 46 U.S.C. 5102(b)(6), which exempt from load line requirements certain vessels on domestic voyages; 46 U.S.C. 3301(6) requiring the inspection of seagoing barges which are defined in 46 U.S.C. 2101(32); 46 U.S.C. 3301(7) requiring the inspection of seagoing motor vessels which are defined in 46 U.S.C. 2101(33); 46 U.S.C. 3302(d) which exempts from inspection requirements certain vessels under 150 gross tons that operate within the waters of southeastern Alaska and the State of Washington; and 46 U.S.C. 8304, "Implementing the Officers' Competency Certificates Convention, 1936."
> 
> ...


----------

